# Burning smell after replacing New GFCI



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

Tough to say with info given. Did you verify proper voltage? Was it an end of line device or in the middle? Any signs of heat in the box?

You know, all the little things


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

The smell can linger for a while, especially in an area that has little ventilation.


----------



## Itxrana (Dec 11, 2017)

The voltage was 120 volts and it was the end of line device.


----------



## Itxrana (Dec 11, 2017)

Arrow3030 said:


> Tough to say with info given. Did you verify proper voltage? Was it an end of line device or in the middle? Any signs of heat in the box?
> 
> You know, all the little things


The voltage was 120 volts and it was the end of line device.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Is it on a multi-wire branch circuit with the neutral either open or failing?

The bad neutral can be anywhere in the circuit, even the panel termination.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

GFI's do not normally detect glowing point series arc faults. Try putting in an Eaton Arc fault circuit breaker and see if it trips. That brand seems to be the best at detecting that type of fault on the market this month. If it trips, get busy finding your loose or broken connection. And then put the gfi back in of course.....


----------

